# 240 gallon tnak pricing..too much or fair?



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

hey bros i found a website that sells tanks..etc..its called www.glasscages.com has anyone ever delt with them?i called the site talked to the owner seems like a nice guy said if i ordered i had to go to a termenal to pick up whatever i ordered..i am considering ordering these i would like to know your opinions if the prices are good or not any comments are appreciated thanx

240 gallon long 96x24x25 $450
oak canopie 96x25 $240
oak stand 96x25 $350


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

sounds good, how did you get the deal????


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

thos are his regular prices bro but if i do go thru with that order im 95% sure i am im gona talk him down a bit or maybe gimmy a break on shipping


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

same tank and same guy who i am gonna buy my 240 long from in august. im not paying for shipping but going to a reptile show where he will give it to me with no shipping cost.

i think it is a good deal i think you could get him to take off $50 or so. but keep in mine that there is a little bit of profit in this tank because it is huge and requires lots of glass which is expensive. so i think you are already getting a good deal man. my lfs wants $1500 for the same tank


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

sweetlu was wondering what your planing on throwing in yours? i know the 20 gallon rule means 12 p's in it but im thinking bout going with bout 7-8 large ones around 7-10'' each..pirays..terns,,caribas,,


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

definitely a good price


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> sweetlu was wondering what your planing on throwing in yours? i know the 20 gallon rule means 12 p's in it but im thinking bout going with bout 7-8 large ones around 7-10'' each..pirays..terns,,caribas,,


 gonna add my 7 reds i already have have and 2 small carbi, 3 piraya, and 2 terns

maybe i can get them to cross breed and have some cool fishys


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

i would do a 10 piranha caribe shoal 4 sure!!


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

does that guy sell acrylic tanks also? i couldnt' find any on the website


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

Just a note I got almost the same set up from them, but shipping was about $300 to the east coast. Good products though.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> sweetlu was wondering what your planing on throwing in yours? i know the 20 gallon rule means 12 p's in it but im thinking bout going with bout 7-8 large ones around 7-10'' each..pirays..terns,,caribas,,


 that 20 gallon per fish rule only really applies to smaller tanks. alot of members have 10-12 p's in a 125, so in a 240 you could easily get away with 18-20 provided you had good enough filtration. what are you planning on using to filter this beast by the way?

~Will.


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

im open to suggestions on filtration system...what you guys think? and damn bro $300 for shipping thats like 8 of the 5'' caribas from ash..lol


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I would get a big wet dry or possibly 2 smaller wet/dry. On my 240g I have a 52g sump with a Mag 24. I kinda went overboard with the sump but it works very well. My pygos are quite messy. Also I would start with 15 caribe.


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

15 cariba?...would be a awsome site..but im worried bout crowding ..to be honest im not sure i was thinking eiter going with 8 p's averaging 8-9 inches each or maybe like you said 12-15 caribas averaging 4-5''?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i wouldnt stick more than 14 piranhas in the tank

i was just gonna use 3 or 4 fluvals 404 placed around the tank or maybe a strong mechanical filtration and a big fluidizing bed for chemical. also i want to add a diatom because it is such a big tank


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

J_TREAT911 said:


> does that guy sell acrylic tanks also? i couldnt' find any on the website


 Well, if you look at the url (www.glasscages.com) I'd say no. lol


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

they have just started selling acrilic tanks in feburary but have not had the prices yet because nobody has ordered one to be made. although they do sell acrilic terriums


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

Multiple wet dry's is not an effective way to do it. Either one properly sized wet dry, or even better, a wet dry and a cannister. If you are going to do a wet dry, make sure your tank comes pre-drilled and has an internal overflow box. It won't add much to the cost and it is SO much cleaner looking. See my pic below (it's a 420, but the exact same idea).

Your price is excellent. Rule of thumb is atleast $10 a gallon all set up. You can spend as much as $25 a gallon if you have the pros do eveything.

As far as fish go, you could slightly exceed the 20g/fish rule, but I would not start that way unless you are buying fry. I have 22 in mine and they nip at each other. Also, filtration and water flow are key to keeping the number of p's you are proposing. The multiple 404 approach will work, but it is messy looking and a lot of maintenance. For a similar amount of money you can do the wet dry and cannister approach. The wet dry needs almost no maintenance and the cannister should last 2-3 months if set up right.

RL


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

sorry, here is the pic:


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

thats a phuckin tank bro..lol


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

so is that glasscages place a decent priced site??

i don't think the prices look too bad, but i am curious what others who have bargain hunted think...

are local pet store setups any good when they include filter and heater adn all that jazz?

i hope this isn't a hijack...


----------

